# Cubase 11 freezes when copying ???



## Monika (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello all, 
Cubase 11, windows 10 here! Cubase freezes up on copying (admittedly, I am copying the midi files from all of the project but still). I hit cntrl c and freeze - I’ve tried a lot of times , including deactivating third party plug ins .


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 24, 2022)

Happens here as well, huge lag when copying lots of clips at the same time with a lot of data. But be patient, it always end up pasting


----------

